# Interval Int. - get real!



## Phydeaux (Apr 6, 2013)

So I called Interval International 2 weeks ago to set up a "request first" type of exchange for week 9 Royal Hacienda. Rep tells me I need to renew my membership in order to initiate this exchange request. I agree, and am charged $89. I ask her to e-mail me a receipt, or confirmation of my renewal. (I never received it).

She then asks for the 3 letter codes of the resorts I wished to have searched. In order to be as flexible as possible, I had researched and selected about 24 different resorts in the Caribbean, but didn't have the codes, so I said I'd need to call back when I had them.

Called back today and provided the codes for all of these resorts. Rep then tells me I will be billed $174 times two, since I am requesting 2 weeks in exchange for my villa + lockoff at the RH. I ask "huh??? I just paid $89 and was told this was what I needed to initiate the exchange request, and was never told there were any other fees". Rep says, "oh, the $89 is just for your membership renewal. The exchange requests are an additional $174 each, and since you're searching for two weeks, it's going to be $348".

I said cancel the whole deal and let me speak with a customer service. I want my $89 renewal fee back since I was never told about any additional fees.

I ask the cust. service rep what benefit I receive for the $89 renewal. "oh, that's so you can request exchanges... blah blah..."

So, I should pay $437 for Interval Internationals computers to run a search?

No thanks. That's ridiculous.

For someone enterprising out there, I sense a business opportunity to beat In. Int. at their game, and make a ton of cash just by charging people fair prices. $437 is about what we spent during our two week vacation at the Royals this past winter. So, we could take a vacation for the amount they want just to conduct an exchange!  

I'll never be doing business with Interval International again.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear here on TUG that SFX does a lot of their business (exchanges) with Mexician timeshares.


----------



## oldbuyer (Apr 6, 2013)

This is how exchanges work and it's about the same over at RCI (but I find RCI has greater availability in Cabo than II). Your best bet is to either do an internal banking which some resorts now do to opt out of II and RCI or consider and exchange and/or rental on TUG. (small annual membership fee required to post ads)

I only use RCI (and previously II) for last calls and the $200/week offers and would never exchange as the membership, exchange fees plus the MF fee already paid greatly exceed the value of these last call/getaways or direct bookings with the resort especially if they offer fly and buy deals.

Skyauction is also a good source for resort stays as you usually pay about what the MF fees run but you can avoid 7 night stays and certain arrival dates if that helps with airfare and scheduling.

To add insult to injury II will now probably offer you their "please come back" offer which is $44.40/year membership and guarantee they will match your trade request or refund your 44.40/year.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations on discovering the obvious! Buying a TS with the objective of exchanging it is folly. Exchange fees eat up the low-cost aspect of timesharing. This is exactly the reason for the TUG wisdom of 'buying where you want to go (most of the time)' We enjoy the freedom of owning in a mini system (VRI) with a good sized network of low cost exchangeable resorts in places we want to go.

Jim


----------



## heathpack (Apr 6, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> So I called Interval International 2 weeks ago to set up a "request first" type of exchange for week 9 Royal Hacienda. Rep tells me I need to renew my membership in order to initiate this exchange request. I agree, and am charged $89. I ask her to e-mail me a receipt, or confirmation of my renewal. (I never received it).
> 
> She then asks for the 3 letter codes of the resorts I wished to have searched. In order to be as flexible as possible, I had researched and selected about 24 different resorts in the Caribbean, but didn't have the codes, so I said I'd need to call back when I had them.
> 
> ...



You are aware that the $89 is your membership and the $174x2 is pre-paid exchange fees?  I'm confused because surely you realized there is an exchange fee just from hanging out on TUG.  If you don't get the exchange, you get your $ back, I believe.

SFX gold membership is free, but I think exchanges cost a little more ($190?) and with a gold membership you can only request 9 months in advance and will get the same unit size you deposited or pay an upgrade fee.  You need a platinum membership ($100/yr for 3 years if you sign on for 3) to request farther out in advance than 9 mo.  But you have a nice resort and great week, you will probably qualify for bonus weeks with SFX- however, it is my personal opinion that SFX bonus weeks are overpriced.  Travel must be completed by Dec 15 in the year in which bonus weeks are awarded, so they can be hard to use.  I have 4 of them that will probably go to waste.

Have you considered a private exchange?  You can do that on TUG over in the marketplace.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2013)

When you own a lot of weeks like we do, the $89 per year is spread out over several weeks, which makes it not so bad.

We also have Marriott and Starwood resorts, so our exchange fees are less.  I think it's $119 or so when booking something within the resort system via II exchange.  

International exchanges are more.  That's how it is.  I don't know why, but it just is.  

I love II.  Today, I booked two back-to-back weeks at Sands of Kahana, 3 bedroom units, summer weeks, for my son and his friends to enjoy next June.  I exchanged into those resorts much cheaper than owners stay in their owned units.  The exchange fee was $159.  I don't pay a guest fee because our son is on our account.  

I don't always get trades up, but this one just tickled me pink.  So I am very happy with this.  We booked two other weeks at SOK today for us.  Looking forward to staying there as exchangers ourselves.  We sold our high-fee SOK week just a few months ago and glad we did.  I have a good chance of getting an oceanfront unit as an exchanger, and actually probably a better chance.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 6, 2013)

I find it odd, poor business that you receive absolutely nothing for the $89 membership fee. When the rep tried to convince me that I receive the opportunity to exchange, I reminded her "no I don't, because that is an additional charge of $174". 

Again, you receive nothing, zilch, for that $89. When I pay for something, I expect _something_ in return. If there is no match, yes, they refund the $174. Not the $89. So please tell me, what did I get for that $89?

And $174 for a computer to run a search for 1 week?  Double, to search for 2 weeks? Please....

Had I known this crap before I bought, I wouldn't have. "oh, señor, you can exchange and vacation anywhere in the world". Riiight. Sure you can, for an arm, leg, testicle and clavicle.

I'm out!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 6, 2013)

$89 is the annual membership, lower per year if you join/renew for multiple years.  For those of us depositing/exchanging multiple intervals each year, and/or reserving Getaways, this or the multi-year renewal fees aren't so bad.

You do receive something for the $89 fee.  You get the opportunity to book a Getaway, which is often quite low-cost.  Some are $299 for a week, and these do not require relinquishing your own unit.  I believe there are also various discounts on rental cars and the like.....not positive about that.  

The exchange fee is not just for them to do a search.  It's for actually booking the exchange.  If an exchange isn't found, you aren't charged or you get a refund.  If what they found is not satisfactory (i.e., you requested a unit with full kitchen and they got you one with no or limited kitchen), you have a short period to cancel, and you get the exchange fee back. 

Last time I exchanged, about a month ago, I think it was $139 for one 1-week exchange.  $174 is their "Interval Options" exchange fee, which is for Gold or Platinum members (higher annual membership), and as I understand it, covers the higher fees of golf or spa exchanges.  Is that the kind of exchange you're requesting?

It's less expensive if you do the exchange yourself, online.  I do that all the time - surf through what's available in a particular area during a particular time frame, and IF I see something I want, THEN I pay the $139.  You have to be a member ($89 or multi-year renewal), then go online and deposit your week(s), then you can search to your heart's content for exactly what you want.  No exchange fee till or unless you book it.


----------



## siesta (Apr 6, 2013)

As pointed out, $89 is annual membership.  Exchanges require an exchange fee, two requests will require two fees. 

You dont get "zilch" for your membership, you get a membership... which gives you the ability to exchange and buy II getaways.

I have a membership at costco, I pay for it.  It gives me the ability to buy stuff.  Not sure why this is such a foreign concept?

II is cheaper than RCI.

All this info was available on tug.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you go online and set up the searches yourself it would be $154 per search.  If you need to modify it to be more specific than it allows you to do online, set something up online and pay the exchange fee and then call a rep to modify the search.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> If you go online and set up the searches yourself it would be $154 per search.  If you need to modify it to be more specific than it allows you to do online, set something up online and pay the exchange fee and then call a rep to modify the search.



It doesn't cost to do the search, just to confirm or book an exchange if you found one you wanted. Or maybe we are talking about different procedures?  I've searched many times and never paid unless I want to snag one of the results.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2013)

Tschwa2 is referring to setting up your own "on-going search" online, and you do have to pay the exchange fee upfront for that.

Exchange companies are for-profit businesses and all exchange companies charge exchange fees and most,  but not all, charge membership fees. If you want to use their services, you have to pay for them.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 7, 2013)

siesta said:


> As pointed out, $89 is annual membership.  Exchanges require an exchange fee, two requests will require two fees.
> 
> You dont get "zilch" for your membership, you get a membership... *which gives you the ability to exchange and buy II getaways*.
> 
> ...



No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value. 

If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership fee? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying anything. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever. 

Bottom line: $437 to search an exchange for my 2 week vacation is imho extremely excessive, and doesn't have $437 worth of value to me. Not even close. Perhaps to some here, but not to me. I can think of plenty of things to do with over $400 in cash, and doing a computer search isn't one of them.

If I had the time, I'd create my own business model and sink them.  Thanks to everyone here that shared their price threshold and what reflects value to you.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value.
> 
> If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying something. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever.
> 
> ...



If you are only doing 1 or 2 exchanges a year then I doubt you will see the value of II or RCI but if you are like most of us here and do many more than that then it dilutes the cost quite a bit and becomes quite a bargain. 
For example my average cost per week in II including all exchange fees, membership fee and MF's is only around $400-$450.  That's a great deal for exchanging into the high end resorts like Marriott & Starwood that you can potentially get in II.  Much cheaper for me than owning within those brands.

Perhaps you'd be happier with Platinum Interchange or Trading Places international. Not sure if they get Royal inventory.  Somehow I doubt it.    Maybe SFX-resorts would be a better shot.  

Those companies are all free to join and set up a search with a guide.  Maybe you'll get lucky, but of course you'd have to deposit your week to start the free search and not sure you could get your week back if they couldn't find you something.  Since they are smaller companies if they can't get you a royals unit you may find trouble using your deposit.  Losing that week would outweigh the $89 fee to II, IMO.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2013)

SFX probably won't take the studio portion.  So you would be looking at $199 to trade a one bedroom to a one bedroom.  They won't allow a gold membership (free) to do an ongoing search without depositing first and even then it won't be for more than 9 months in advance.  If you are looking for two consecutive weeks splitting your one bedroom and studio between two companies probably won't work.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> I said cancel the whole deal...I'll never be doing business with Interval International again.



If you find and are happy with an exchange substitute for II, I hope you'll post here to let us know. You might lead a mass exodus from II to another firm! Or not. Depends on what your research and experience turns up. I'll be very interested to know what you uncover. Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> If I had the time, I'd create my own business model and sink them.  Thanks to everyone here that shared their price threshold and what reflects value to you.



That is just it. What II has going isn't cheap to operate. Sure if you had the money, you would do things differently, but when you had the money to setup something like II has, you would want a return on your money. The fees is where II makes its profits. Other companies do exist like the one you have indicated you would create on your own. These are the independent companies like SFX. Apparently they aren't sinking II either since II and RCI pretty much still have most of the market share in the exchange arena.


----------



## kenie (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value.
> 
> If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership fee? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying anything. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever.
> 
> ...



We pay $33 per year for our membership(renewal special).
After paying m/f and exchange fees, we can trade for a 2 bedroom unit at the Royals for $600 per week. This is less than an owner pays, and I certainly can't rent a unit for that price. If I have to pre-pay to exchange for properties we want to stay at, so what? I have zero issues paying when I put in an ongoing search..


----------



## siesta (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value.
> 
> If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership fee? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying anything. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 first, if you have no intention using a membership,of course its useless.

Second, you are not paying for a search, youre paying for a confirmation, if you cancel thhe search and no confirmation, you get your mone back.

Third, II can be a tremendous value:

For example, I traded the small one bedroom side of my sdo for a 2br. At Harborside Atlantis.  It cost me around $700ish with MF, exchange fee, and membership fee.  The MF on that resort are ~$2400, the resort was renting the same week for $7700.

I also traded the same week, for a 1br at Marriott Aruba Ocean Club in plati um time, again for $700, and again for cheaper than an owner would stay there.

I received a week at Westin Lagunamar for Mothers day week for nothing but the exchange fee, so a week in a Westin in Cancun for $200, courtesy of xyz.

I exchanged wyndham points via RCI for a week at the Crane Barbados for this upcomng fathers day, again cost me around $600-700, significantly cheaper then an owners MF

Point is, trading can be an exceptional value, i could not have owned at these resorts or rented from a owner for the price I paid. YMMV.

Enjoy your home resort and renting from owners if II is of no value to you, cheers.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 7, 2013)

In simplest terms it comes down to this...

If the cost of your deposit, plus the cost of exchange, plus the cost of membership, all total to an amount that has value to you (that is being an amount that is cheaper than renting or owning at the exchange location) then WHY does it even matter about the membership fee?  

As many have posted, using II has value to them.  If your total has no value then don't use II. If your total DOES have value but you don't want to use II for the principal of the membership fee then you will need to search other options that may or may not result in a lower total outlay for the week.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the OP has an uphill battle here - first, they want to trade up - they want to trade a timeshare in Mexico for a timeshare in the Caribbean.  That will be a challenge in itself, because there is far more supply than demand for Mexico and that hurts trading power.  Secondly, they want to do it for free.  That's Mission Impossible.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2013)

... and I think it is one that has a mandatory AI fee when exchanging through II (or possibly all exchange companies).

His best bet would probably be to rent what he has and then rent what he wants.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Another Option*

check out www.timesharejuice.com

owner to owner exchanges!

Stephen


----------



## fillde (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> So I called Interval International 2 weeks ago to set up a "request first" type of exchange for week 9 Royal Hacienda. Rep tells me I need to renew my membership in order to initiate this exchange request. I agree, and am charged $89. I ask her to e-mail me a receipt, or confirmation of my renewal. (I never received it).




The rep told you you need to renew your membership. So you have been a member of II prior to this phone call. What is it that you don't get.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value.
> 
> If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership fee? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying anything. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever.
> 
> ...



ok, so looking at it your way, you were spending $437 for searches for a 2 week vacation.  If that's the case, then the actual exchange was free.

Looking at it the way most of us do, you were spending $437 in advance  to secure two exchanges into Caribbean timeshares, and the searches were free.  

I'd just stay at the RH


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been a member of RCI for 25 years.  I have paid membership fees and deposited my weeks to make trades in the US and abroad.  I have also used their extra vacations for myself and friends to stay at resorts in Mexico and the US for less than the MF's.

A week I have in Vegas doesn't trade with RCI, but does with II.  I have now joined and have paid $89 for two year membership twice.  Much better deal than RCI in that regard.  I have traded with II three times: my one bedroom LV villa for 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe suite in NV, 2 bedroom villa at Marriott Royal Palms in Orlando right outside Disney, and a one bedroom villa in the Marriott Grand Chateau in LV.

All of the II trades were better than my home unit, so I am highly satisfied with II so far.  I do all my trades online, where I can see what's available before I make my trade and pay.

I go on the II site fairly frequently to see what is available.  I find this a good value for $44.50 a year membership.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Congratulations on discovering the obvious! Buying a TS with the objective of exchanging it is folly. Exchange fees eat up the low-cost aspect of timesharing. This is exactly the reason for the TUG wisdom of 'buying where you want to go (most of the time)' We enjoy the freedom of owning in a mini system (VRI) with a good sized network of low cost exchangeable resorts in places we want to go.



I pretty much agree with this.  After spinning my wheels with Marriott for a number of years I sold my Marriott Weeks and bought 6 Weeks (resale of course) at HOA controlled Resorts around the country in places I planned to visit in an ongoing basis.  I bought very right both as to purchase price and MFs.  But I did keep an RCI membership in order to trade one of my low cost Weeks into some pretty nice Resorts in Orlando and Las Vegas from time to time.

George


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing that after 928 posts, the OP doesn't know how the exchange companies work


----------



## npey (Apr 7, 2013)

siesta said:


> \I received a week at Westin Lagunamar for Mothers day week for nothing but the exchange fee, so a week in a Westin in Cancun for $200, courtesy of xyz.



I was told by a rep that Westin resorts are not in the xyz grid. Am I the only one that have been told that?


----------



## siesta (Apr 8, 2013)

npey said:


> I was told by a rep that Westin resorts are not in the xyz grid. Am I the only one that have been told that?


 ya they tightened the grid up


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2013)

npey said:


> I was told by a rep that Westin resorts are not in the xyz grid. Am I the only one that have been told that?



It doesn't apply to all Westin properties, but the Lagunamar is definitely excluded from XYZs. Some do get through because the reps don't always follow the rules.


----------



## siesta (Apr 8, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't apply to all Westin properties, but the Lagunamar is definitely excluded from XYZs. Some do get through because the reps don't always follow the rules.


 this was before the rule was in effect, xyz exchange was for May 2011


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> No, actually you get nothing. We have a fundamental disagreement. I do not consider "the ability to buy stuff" or "the ability to conduct a search" to hold any value.
> 
> If you were to pay a membership at Costco, but never buy a single item there, would you feel you received something of value for your membership fee? Perhaps, if you enjoy looking at items on their shelves and never buying anything. Me? I would find no value in that whatsoever.


If you are a member of costco, you pay a fee and get nothing but the chance to go into their warehouse and look at the items for sale. If you like something,you can buy it.  

Isn't this exactly what II is doing? 

Do not pay to belong to II if you do not plan on using the exchange or get-a-way available thru them.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> If you are a member of costco, you pay a fee and get nothing but the chance to go into their warehouse and look at the items for sale. If you like something,you can buy it.
> 
> Isn't this exactly what II is doing?
> 
> Do not pay to belong to II if you do not plan on using the exchange or get-a-way available thru them.



*Actually, it isn't the same*. At Costco, a non-member can wander in, look over- even finger the merchandise, and if s/he doesn't see anything that interests them, walk out without spending a Sioux. *IF* they see a product they want to own, the option remains to go to the membership desk, pony up the membership fee and make the purchase. Even at that, if within 3 months, they get cold feet or find the same or more suitable product elsewhere, they can return it to Costco and get a refund, AND the cost of their membership back.

I don't know that a non-member of II can look over their offerings, weigh the appropriateness for them without first paying the membership fee. AND if they DO join, and reserve a week, and plans change or a last minute rental at lower price comes up, they can't re-deposit to II and get refunded OR cancel the membership for a refund.

Find another example. Costco doesn't work to demonstrate your point.


----------



## siesta (Apr 8, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> *Actually, it isn't the same*. At Costco, a non-member can wander in, look over- even finger the merchandise, and if s/he doesn't see anything that interests them, walk out without spending a Sioux. *IF* they see a product they want to own, the option remains to go to the membership desk, pony up the membership fee and make the purchase. Even at that, if within 3 months, they get cold feet or find the same or more suitable product elsewhere, they can return it to Costco and get a refund, AND the cost of their membership back.
> 
> I don't know that a non-member of II can look over their offerings, weigh the appropriateness for them without first paying the membership fee. AND if they DO join, and reserve a week, and plans change or a last minute rental at lower price comes up, they can't re-deposit to II and get refunded OR cancel the membership for a refund.
> 
> Find another example. Costco doesn't work to demonstrate your point.


 while you are busy arguing things that dont matter, you clearly missed the larger picture. The rigid approach you just applied to "refute" the analogy made was borderline ridiculous.

The OP was shocked at the fact that paying the membership fee didnt entitle her to get free services from II.  There are a plethora of examples that one can bring up that you pay for a membership which gives you ability to buy stuff.  This concept is not unique to II.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2013)

Concept is "Pay to Play" -- 

I charge an application fee. I don't do a DANG thing for you til I get your application fee ($75) in CASH or USPS Money Order. Once I get your app fee, I will perform my computer work with various web sites, review your application, and either ACCEPT or REJECT your application. I tell an applicant, YOU KNOW what is out there on YOU; and I am not spending my money to figure it out. But if you think your info is good OR you want to bet I can't get the real scoop on you, then spend YOUR money.

If we strike a DEAL, I will credit you $37.50 against your executed contract. 
========== the above is what happens in my service world ==========

Sorry --- II is not willing to HOLD inventory, while trying to contact you with emails and/or phone calls wanting their payment and then most likely WAITING while their (time sensitve) product is tied up and unavailable to other paying members. You are in effect pre-ordering inventory and for that advantage, II is asking you to pre-pay. And that is WHY you had to deposit your weeks => another time sensitve and unique product whose value goes DOWN every day and which needs as much on the shelf time at II as possible for other clients to consider.

If you find it elsewhere, you can cancel YOUR prepaid order and get a credit for the dolllars portion of your order. If it comes in, YOUR NAME is on that RESERVATION unless you decline it within xxx hours or days. If you wait too long, it is still yours but the cancellation policy will cost you some of YOUR money and some value of your exchanged item's value. But it is highly unlikely, you will get a credit for your membership fee or a refund/return of your exchanged interval.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I know this is off topic  but...
I don't have a problem pre paying the exchange fee but I *WISH* II would do a 24 hour hold and if you don't go online to confirm it gets dropped (unless you requested an automatic confirm or _*at least*_ allow a true 24 hour period to cancel (by doing it online) and not on the phone during business hours.    Now, if I am matched at 8am on a weekend I have until 7:45pm to cancel.  I tried calling at 7:52pm one evening and was transferred and put on hold by the automated system until the office closed.  I emailed with a time stamp of 7:58pm that I was already getting told that the offices were closed.  

It does take time to confirm the availability of plane reservations especially if you are using FF miles or have to confirm vacation availability if you requested multiple weeks.  

Just my rant...  I have requested it on Interval Ideas but so far no dice.

I hate being stuck with weeks I can't use, and I hate having to let go a good exchange that I might be able to use because I can't get everything confirmed before Interval sends its phone reps home for the day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2013)

siesta said:


> this was before the rule was in effect, xyz exchange was for May 2011



That makes sense now.


----------



## eal (Apr 8, 2013)

I had an ongoing request in with one of my weeks in II, and last night I found a week at Sands of Kahana that I wanted for 2014, so I booked it instead. My exchange fee was $0.00. At first I couldn't figure out why but then I realized I had already paid the exchange fee when I put in the ongoing request. It all works out "in the wash".

However I do find the exchange fee with RCI exorbitant, over $200 for us Canadians, and I rarely use them anymore.


----------



## Blue Skies (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread, but what is xyz exchange?  Never heard of this before.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2013)

Blue Skies said:


> Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread, but what is xyz exchange?  Never heard of this before.



Check out this thread in the Sightings forum. The first post has a link to an FAQ about XYZs.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 14, 2013)

OP here. Thought I'd circle back & let you happy folks know what we did with our weeks.

Since we weren't at all keen on paying Interval International *$437* to conduct a search for our two week 2014 winter vacation, we decided to instead use our week 9 at the Royal Hacienda in the main villa with kitchen, and try to rent out our lock off. If we were successful renting our lock off, we'd use that cash to stay at some other location in the same region week 8, thereby providing us a 2 week vacation.

So, yesterday I sent an e-mail to a few friends advertising our lock off at the RH, and within a few minutes it was rented. Meanwhile I found a very cute casita in Akumal for 7 days, week 8. For the exact same price that I rented my week 9 lockoff. 

But unlike our RH lockoff, the casita in Akumal has a complete kitchen and rooftop patio. 

To have a kitchen for both weeks, we feel we came out ahead in this deal. Total cost to conduct the search to find the casita and advertise our lock off: *$0*

As mentioned earlier, I highly doubt Interval Int. will ever hear from me again. I think we found the solution


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's what you get for your first $89 (or whatever the membership fee is) - II will set up your account by confirming your ownerships.  That's a significant process that takes time. Plus you get access to the website to research your exchanges, as well as the directory.

After the first year, your $89 buys you the right to add a new timeshare(s) to your membership - you can only do that when you renew, or you pay a fee.  Plus you get the same benefits, i.e. access to the website, and the directory.

This is the model.  II makes that clear.  For you to come here and complain is, as another reader points out, akin to complaining about the annual fee at Costco. What do you get for that fee?  Access to Costco - then you pay for what you buy.  Same thing at II.

If you don't like it, obviously you shouldn't join II.  

But they're very upfront about what they do.  The fact you're surprised about it was puzzling to me.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 14, 2013)

The fact that anyone would pay $437 to have someone search for a 2 week vacation for them is very puzzling to me.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is my shot at an analogy.

The search is free but you are prepaying the exchange fee.  If your sports team is in the playoff race and they offer to let you purchase tickets in case they make it, you aren't paying to be put on the list.  You are paying for the tickets and if they don't become available (because the team doesn't make it) you are refunded the money.  

For what you were looking for, you got a better deal doing it your way.  You have a good week to own to use and rent.  It would have been a mediocre exchanger at best (especially the lock off side).  Others have units that are good exchangers but mediocre to poor units to rent or use.  I have a lock off unit in Branson that gets me exchanges that are worth more (to me) than the cost of the MF's and II fees.  I would have to be really lucky to rent it to break even on MF's and since I've never been to Branson and don't see that happening anytime soon, using isn't a good option for me.  So if you don't get enough value by using II than don't.  Lots of people feel the way you do.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 14, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> The fact that anyone would pay $437 to have someone search for a 2 week vacation for them is very puzzling to me.



When you decide you want to travel somewhere that costs much more than you can rent and much more than your MFs plus exchange fees, you will find the value of an exchange. Until then, do what suits you. Me, I like variety, which makes owning in multiple locations impractical, and I like doing it cheaply, which means that I own cheap traders and exchange companies are my best friends. So far the cost of a week in a 2br or greater has not cost me more than $500 all in. What do you find puzzling about that?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> The fact that anyone would pay $437 to have someone search for a 2 week vacation for them is very puzzling to me.



The fact that someone WON'T is very puzzling to the rest of us!


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2013)

It always amazes me when people have no idea how businesses are run.  As soon as you call, they are paying wages to an employee to talk to you.  If you put in a search, they are paying at least one person to enter that information for you.  They also have to pay someone to upkeep the technical parts of a website and search.  They also need to pay someone to contact you when a match is made.  Should you later cancel, they are going to pay someone to makes all the necessary adjustments that need to be done to process a refund and re-enter the exchange into the system.  There are utility bills, insurance bills, payroll taxes and fees, paid vacations, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 14, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> The fact that someone WON'T is very puzzling to the rest of us!



I thought I made that point, but here it is again:

$437 or $0.

I chose the $0 option, and will find a few uses for what I would have spent the $437 on.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

It's not really $436 or $0 - because for $0 - you are getting zero... And you aren't getting to travel to a new destination.

And I think that you should assume that people will keep responding, as long as you do.


----------



## klpca (Apr 14, 2013)

They were charging for two request-first exchanges. If you didn't want to pay you could have searched for a suitable exchange on your own without putting any money up front other than the membership fee. 

I'm glad that you are pleased with your results. It sounds like it worked out great for you. But I thought you wanted to go to the Caribbean? Maybe you could try a direct exchange using the TUG marketplace next time and you won't have to pay any exchange fees.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome, Phydeaux, you have worked out a great deal!   I wouldn't have known who to talk to to make a deal like that, and I'm quite impressed  

To continue the discussion of II's benefit to many of us, though from a different perspective: We own a few more weeks than we can use.  We try to rent them out, but if they haven't rented, as II members we can deposit them to use for exchanges up to three years later (two, but we can extend, for a fee of course). 

We've already paid the TS maintenance fee and II membership fee.  Depositing costs nothing additional, buys us time, and gives us a lot of options for future vacations. That's part of the benefit of that $89 to us.

We have about six banked weeks.  If/when we use one of those to snag an exchange it'll cost us $139 (?) to complete the deal.  We aren't paying anyone to search for us; we search online, and don't pay the exchange fee until/unless WE find what we want online and book it. 

Meanwhile, someone else can use our week(s).  Last year, in fact, a TUG member was coincidentally in our unit during our week at the RI!  We hadn't planned to go, so deposited our own, but ended up going anyway so traded a previous deposit from a lesser resort and were in a better RI unit than our own . We also made good friends with some great TUGgers 

More than a few times over the years, we've taken advantage of various specials to get bonus weeks - it'll cost ~199/week to use said bonus certificate, BUT we haven't necessarily had to deposit or give up a home week for that.  We've also taken advantage of Getaway weeks for ~299 for the week, without depositing our home week.

Hence, that $89 buys us time, and the option to go somewhere later, with or without giving up our home week(s), for less than a stay at Motel Six (excluding the MF).


----------



## siesta (Apr 14, 2013)

To the op, there is no one size fits all solution.  If you can rent your unit and stay where you want with the proceeds more power to you, but when you travel outside of mexico which is cheap to travel to these days, you will see the value of exchanging, it all comes down tothe bottom line, I thought my previous post demonstrated that foryou.

Also, I wouldnt waste one of my deposits to exchange into mexico, the value isnt there.  I could rent or even buy an II getaway for cheaper.  When you try to venture to locales more in demand, you will see the value of II, or I guess wont since youre writing them off. Cheers


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 14, 2013)

siesta said:


> To the op, there is no one size fits all solution.  If you can rent your unit and stay where you want with the proceeds more power to you, but when you travel outside of mexico which is cheap to travel to these days, you will see the value of exchanging, it all comes down tothe bottom line, I thought my previous post demonstrated that foryou.
> 
> *Also, I wouldnt waste one of my deposits to exchange into mexico, the value isnt there.  I could rent or even buy an II getaway for cheaper.  When you try to venture to locales more in demand, you will see the value of II*, or I guess wont since youre writing them off. Cheers



You've contradicted yourself, again.


----------



## TSPam (Apr 14, 2013)

what is the contradiction?


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It's not really $436 or $0 - because for $0 - you are getting zero... And you aren't getting to travel to a new destination.



This says it best.  Kudos, Denise.

Ultimately, II offers the service of trading your timeshare for another timeshare.  If you don't find value in the service, you don't have to pay, but obviously you also don't get the service.

Personally, I find a ton of value in the service.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> The fact that anyone would pay $437 to have someone search for a 2 week vacation for them is very puzzling to me.



Good for you.  

so now what you need too do is go find direct exchanges with other timeshare owners for week 9 at Royal Hacienda. Let us know how it works out for you, including how much of your time you spend yourself finding those exchanges.

====

Of course, I think you full well know that working on your own you will never be able to find someone to do that direct exchange.  So really what this all boils down to you is the following two options:



 Pay $89 membership renewal + $348 exchange fee to swap two weeks in  your unit for Week 9 (prime season) at Royal Hacienda (primo resort), with a $348 refund if the match isn't made.
 

 Save the $437 and spend the two weeks at your resort
 There's nothing wrong with you saying two weeks at the Royal Hacienda isn't worth the $437 extra you would need to shell out.  That's cool.  But that's just your *personal* statement of what you value.  

But when you say it's puzzling to you why someone would pay to have someone search to find weeks that might be available, that's like me saying I can't understand why my wife wants to spend extra money to get a RAV-4 instead of being content with the 1991 Honda Accord LS with 185,000 miles that also sits in our driveway.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

Added note: we dropped out of RCI years ago after concluding that they didn't provide value for money spent.  Instead we switched to mini-systems that have good coverage of resorts in areas we want to visit, and that also give us access to the major exchange companies as part of the fee.  We also use the independent exchange companies to take care of our exchange interests that aren't taken care of by the minis.  We useTPI, VRI*ety, and occasionally SFX and HTSE.


----------



## gcole (Apr 15, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> So I called Interval International 2 weeks ago to set up a "request first" type of exchange for week 9 Royal Hacienda. Rep tells me I need to renew my membership in order to initiate this exchange request. I agree, and am charged $89. I ask her to e-mail me a receipt, or confirmation of my renewal. (I never received it).
> 
> She then asks for the 3 letter codes of the resorts I wished to have searched. In order to be as flexible as possible, I had researched and selected about 24 different resorts in the Caribbean, but didn't have the codes, so I said I'd need to call back when I had them.
> 
> ...



This is the way II and RCI have always worked. Not that I like it. And the exchange fees just keep going up.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

_


Phydeaux said:



			OP here. Thought I'd circle back & let you happy folks know what we did with our weeks.

Since we weren't at all keen on paying Interval International *$437* to conduct a search for our two week 2014 winter vacation, we decided to instead use our week 9 at the Royal Hacienda in the main villa with kitchen, and try to rent out our lock off. If we were successful renting our lock off, we'd use that cash to stay at some other location in the same region week 8, thereby providing us a 2 week vacation.  So, yesterday I sent an e-mail to a few friends advertising our lock off at the RH, and within a few minutes it was rented. Meanwhile I found a very cute casita in Akumal for 7 days, week 8. For the exact same price that I rented my week 9 lockoff. 

But unlike our RH lockoff, the casita in Akumal has a complete kitchen and rooftop patio. To have a kitchen for both weeks, we feel we came out ahead in this deal. Total cost to conduct the search to find the casita and advertise our lock off: *$0*  As mentioned earlier, I highly doubt Interval Int. will ever hear from me again. I think we found the solution 

Click to expand...

_
Phydeaux, 
I feel your pain at the continuing skyrocketing costs of exchanging. When we first started timesharing the exchange fee was $79/trade, which to me still feels about right.  Congrats to you for finding a less expensive solution that works for you!  

Believe me, you are not alone in looking for creative ways to avoid today's high costs of exchanging. I can remember in the old days on TUG almost everyone talked mostly about exchanging because the costs were more reasonably priced.  Nowdays, you hear many people on TUG advocating buying where you want to go (to avoid the high exchange costs), renting your timeshare week & using the cash to rent somewhere else (in effect doing your own trade), or buying cheap getaways in lieu of timeshare ownership.  

Rising maintenance fees, escalating exchange fees, and the availability of cheap rentals (from the exchange companies, no less) are significantly changing the dynamics of timeshare ownership.  Some years the exchange companies can be like a best friend: when you snag a great trade that rents for $395/night on Expedia, or score a great 2-bedroom getaway for $400/week).  Sometimes they are a worst enemy: when they rent weeks @ your resort for 50% of your maintenance fee, give you crappy trade power, or fail to get you the dates/trades you've requested well in advance. It's often a love/hate thing that can vary from year to year. 

We have certainly paired down our timeshares and find we are renting cheap Getaways from Interval more frequently.  When we had kids at home & could only travel during spring break or summer vacations, we paid the premium to the exchange companies to travel to different places at peak times.  Now, we don't have to pay that premium. 

It's important to stay flexible and constantly *DO THE MATH* as you look at your vacation options. Which is what you did, so good for you!

--- Rene


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 15, 2013)

OP went with a $0 solution that keeps his vacationing in Mexico.  We'll still wait to hear OP's plan that gets him to his original target, the Caribbean.  Wouldn't be surprised if it that eventual plan includes utilizing an exchange company.  Or maybe he will surprise himself, and us, and figure out a way to hustle and work a little harder to figure out a less expensive solution.  Or, maybe he will decide that there are a plethora of Mexican resorts to now prioritize to the top of his vacation bucket list.


----------



## geekette (Apr 15, 2013)

seems like the OP just doesn't understand that setting up the search is free, it's confirming 2 one-week matches that generates the bill.

The Search Does Not Cost $400


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 15, 2013)

geekette said:


> seems like the OP just doesn't understand that setting up the search is free, it's confirming 2 one-week matches that generates the bill.
> 
> The Search Does Not Cost $400


 
- $89 for the membership, but OP no likey.

- $174 up front for exchange request made over the phone, which would be $154 if set up online (although fees would be refunded if exchange request is subsequently cancelled or if the exchange offered is refused), but OP no likey.

And thus, OP moves Akamal to the top of the travel bucket list.  Tah dah, problem solved...I guess.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 15, 2013)

With RCI, the upfront fee is useful to get in line for high demand weeks if you have enough TPU's. (keep your eye open for free requests). With II, it is more complex valuing deposits and being first in line for a Caribbean deposit may never even get you where you want to go because of a lack in trading power.  

I'm glad to see that the OP worked something out, however I doubt that a Mexico resort could generate enough rent to cover the cost of renting a prime-time Caribbean week.

Trading is not for the faint at heart.  Yes there are fees and memberships, but with the right deposits in the right systems, there can be tremendous value.  I usually only stay in 2BR units and RCI works out to under $400 per week and II is under $650.  BTW, I am a TS snob and have only stayed at HGVC, Marriott, Westin, Starwood and Disney.  It's tough to find those for rent for under $650 per week.


----------



## siesta (Apr 17, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> You've contradicted yourself, again.





TSPam said:


> what is the contradiction?


not at all, you just have blinders on and your mind made up, and can care less what people tell you.  You obviously posted to whine and complain, not for any advice, in fact you seem quite hostile to it.

I had a previous post showing you how places thhat would cost me thousands to stay at as an owner or rent at from an owner only cost me around $700 or less all in due to exchanging.  Then I tried to tell you however there is no value for mexico exchanges because of supply and demand you could rent for very cheap or buy II getaways even cheaper (must be a member). But if you tried to stay at other locales youd see the value. In fact many people have told you the same thing.  However, you dont want to hear that.

Have a good day, people like you deserve to stay in the same place, or significantly overpay. Dont even know why tuggers try to explain thngs to someone who doesnt even appreciate it and instead is rude about it.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of us like exchanging and are ok with the fees, some don't or aren't.  II isn't for everyone!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

breathe people....no need to get hostile =)

fyi, there are 22 mexican timeshare intervals for exchange all for free on TUG

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Congratulations on discovering the obvious! Buying a TS with the objective of exchanging it is folly. Exchange fees eat up the low-cost aspect of timesharing.


I think we all need to individually evaluate the expenses and what you can get out of it.  For me, I get enough value out of exchanging that I can (easily) justify the cost of RCI Weeks, RCI Points and II.

I figure my costs for each deposit (MFs, prorated upfront costs, prorated SAs, split of annual fees, RCI combine fees, etc), TPU or RCI point.  When I take those costs plus the exchange fee, I can go almost anywhere for $300-$700 per week.  And I do.  We've been to top resorts in Hawaii, Disney, California, New York, Las Vegas, Europe, and many other places for less than what MFs (and sometimes a very small fraction of it!) would be at any of those resorts.



pjrose said:


> Some of us like exchanging and are ok with the fees, some don't or aren't.  II isn't for everyone!


Exactly.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 18, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I think we all need to individually evaluate the expenses and what you can get out of it.  For me, I get enough value out of exchanging that I can (easily) justify the cost of RCI Weeks, RCI Points and II.



+1.  I totally agree.


----------

